# Fischerprüfung Saarland in NRW nutzen?



## TheodorTiger (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin gar nicht mal so neu  
Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich hier noch ein Konto habe und vor ungefähr 5 Jahren schonmal meinen Angelschein machen wollte und es dann doch nichts wurde. 

Jetzt aber endlich und trotzdem stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem wie vor 5 Jahren. Selbst Schuld! Ich habe schlichtweg keine Lust bis Oktober oder November zu warten. 

Nun habe ich herausgefunden, dass man die Prüfung auch im Saarland machen kann und dort direkt seinen Schein ausgehändigt bekommt. Die Vorbereitung würde dann mit einem bekannten Online-Anbieter laufen. 

Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit, ob dieser Schein dann auch wirklich in NRW und in anderen Bundesländern seine Gültigkeit hat? 

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!

Grüße aus Köln


----------



## kursleiter (13. August 2018)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland in NRW nutzen?*

Hallo,

du wohnst anscheinend in NRW. Das führt zu Komplikationen. Z.B. kannst du auch den Führerschein nicht einfach so mit einer Ferienfahrschule in irgendeinem Bundesland machen.

"Die Prüfung wird nicht anerkannt, sofern der Prüfling zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein-Westfalen inne hatte." https://m.bochum.de/C125708500379A31/vwContentByKey/W28VFG9Z004BOCMDE

Wenn du aber im Saarland wohnst, dann mache die Prüfung dort. Alles wird gut. Du holst dir dort den Fischereischein. Der wird in NRW anerkannt. Siehe meine Verlinkung oben:
"Ein in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch in Nordrhein-Westfalen, wenn der Inhaber dort seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung hatte. Wenn der Fischereischeininhaber seinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein-Westfalen begründet, wird der Fischereischein verlängert beziehungsweise umgeschrieben, soweit der Inhaber nach den in dem anderen Bundesland geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften eine Fischereiprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat." 

Und warum willst du überhaupt so einen teuren Onlinekurs machen ? Im Moment wollen die da 127 Euronen haben (Onlinekurs - die Prüfungsgebühr zahlst du oben drauf, anmelden muss du dich auch selbst). Ich nehme z.B. 125,- für Präsenskurs mit Prüfungsgebühr und allem Drum und Dran ... ich zahle sogar noch Raummiete. Der Anbieter von Onlinekursen ist also echt teuer.

Ich wundere mich sowieso schon, dass hier im Forum nicht schon mal die "Preisdiskussion" über den besagten Onlinekurs ausgebrochen ist. Das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung stimmt dort nämlich ganz und gar nicht.

Da ich weit von dir entfernt wohne, da kann ich dich nicht als Teilnehmer anwerben. Schaue dich doch mal in deiner Nähe nach einem Ausbilder vor Ort um ;-)

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Nemo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland in NRW nutzen?*

viel einfacher!

Jede Stadt/Gemeinde in NRW hat unterschiedliche Prüfungstermine übers Jahr verteilt. Du holst Dir eine Genehmigung der Fischereibehöre Deines Wohnorts, die Prüfung außerhalb zu machen, suchst Dir eine Stadt in der Nähe, wo der Termin passt, machst die Prüfung und fertig.

Beachte nur die Anmeldefrist i.d.R. 1 Monat vor Prüfungsbeginn.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2018)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland in NRW nutzen?*



Zanderbräter schrieb:


> Du kannst das Ganze Online lernen und fährst dann für einen Tag ins Saarland zur Prüfung.
> 
> Der erworbene Fischereischein ist in allen Bundesländern gültig!



Du solltest schon unterscheiden zwischen dem Fischereischein und der Prüfungsbescheinigung!
Richtig ist wohl, das du mit einem Saarland-Fischereischein bundesweit Angeln darfst.
Wenn du aber in NRW z.B. mit deiner Saarländischen Prüfungsbescheinigung versuchst bei deinem Ordnungsamt in NRW einen Fischereischein zu bekommen, werden sie diesen verweigern.
Die Prüfung muss in dem Bundesland gemacht werden, in dem du gemeldet bist!

Eigentlich hat der Kollege Kursleiter hier schon alles Wesentliche geschrieben:



> "Die Prüfung wird nicht anerkannt, sofern der Prüfling zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein-Westfalen inne hatte." https://m.bochum.de/C125708500379A31...VFG9Z004BOCMDE
> 
> Wenn du aber im Saarland wohnst, dann mache die Prüfung dort. Alles wird gut.



Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (25. August 2018)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland in NRW nutzen?*

Also entweder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder die Experten. So wie ich verstanden habe denkt der Theodor (der offenbar in Köln wohnt), dass man die Prüfung in NRW nur zu 2 festen Terminen machen kann und möchte deshalb ins Saarland ausweichen. Das ist aber überhaupt nicht nötig, da die Städte/Gemeinden in NRW alle unterschiedliche Termine haben,  und zwar über das ganze Jahr verteilt. 
Die Durchführung ist auch easy, für die Genehmigung der Prüfung in einer anderen Gemeinde gibt's Formulare, kostet 15 Euro.

...dass man im Saarland bei der Prüfung direkt den Schein bekommt halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Bescheinigung über die bestandene Prüfung gibt's auch in NRW, damit holt man sich beim Rathaus dann den Schein.

Edit: Ok anscheinend kann der Schein direkt ausgestellt werden,  wenn "zu Beginn des Lehrgangs" die entsprechenden Informationen vorliegen".

Ich verstehe jetzt nur nicht,  warum man es sich mit dem "Ausland" so umständlich machen möchte,  wenn man schon in NRW wohnt, wo man sich ganz einfach und nahezu jederzeit zur Prüfung anmelden kann...

Da der TE aber wohl wenig Interesse an seinem eigenen Thema hat ist es auch müßig das mit uns selbst zu diskutieren


----------

